# Video out...what method are you using?



## stashtrey (Oct 16, 2011)

I ordered (haven't gotten it get) one of the micro usb mhi hdmi cables from Amazon that said it was compatible with this phone.

Anyone using this method?

It seems without buying a Samsung cradle I won't be able to charge my phone while playing video from it to my TV or PC monitor etc.

Also am blown away that the verizon stores don't carry it and I have talked to two reps and neither of them understood or knew anything about it. WTF? Kinda odd that this is their top tier phone and there is no basic method to play video out of it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

Interested to see how this works out for you. This is probably the method I'll go with.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

stashtrey said:


> It seems without buying a Samsung cradle I won't be able to charge my phone while playing video from it to my TV or PC monitor etc.


Mhl adapters have a micro-usb port to allow concurrent charging.


----------



## stashtrey (Oct 16, 2011)

The one I ordered is inline....micro USB straight into a female HDMI connector/plug.

My plan is to play Netflix from my phone to my TV.

My concern is that there is no charging source with this particular setup.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## blaine07 (Jul 18, 2011)

My question is how are you guys controlling phone that's close to TV from couch? Bluetooth something or? I kind of fail to see point if you have to get up to pause etc. I have HDMI mhl adapter in route too though...


----------



## stashtrey (Oct 16, 2011)

At least I think it is....maybe there is a micro USB slot somewhere on the cable?

I am confused. Don't mind me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## stashtrey (Oct 16, 2011)

blaine07 said:


> My question is how are you guys controlling phone that's close to TV from couch? Bluetooth something or? I kind of fail to see point if you have to get up to pause etc. I have HDMI mhl adapter in route too though...


I guess I will just set it down and let it sit once I start a show.

Bluetooth remote would be fantastic.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

stashtrey said:


> I guess I will just set it down and let it sit once I start a show.
> 
> Bluetooth remote would be fantastic.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Bluetooth keyboard and mouse work fine.

Yes, there is a micro-usb port on the adapter.


----------



## stashtrey (Oct 16, 2011)

awesome. Thank you for clarifying that.

Looking forward to setting this up!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## blaine07 (Jul 18, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> Bluetooth keyboard and mouse work fine.
> 
> Yes, there is a micro-usb port on the adapter.


Stupid question, I rarely use BT... Its possible to connect to more than 1 BT device at a time?


----------



## stashtrey (Oct 16, 2011)

This is the unit I ordered.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B005F9W6DU/ref=redir_mdp_mobile/188-4513758-5398905?ref_=pe_175190_21431760_cs_sce_dp_1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

blaine07 said:


> Stupid question, I rarely use BT... Its possible to connect to more than 1 BT device at a time?


Yes.


----------



## stashtrey (Oct 16, 2011)

lol....I guess it would be helpful to myself if I had actually read the entire description and looked at the 8 pictures Amazon provided.

At least this looks to be getting some discussion going on video and possible Bluetooth use for the device.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## xhaxol (Oct 30, 2011)

Ordered one from monoprice.com works great. It mirrors your screen and charges your phone if you plug in power to the mhl.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## stashtrey (Oct 16, 2011)

^^^^^^

How big of monitor have you used it with so far?

Sent from me.


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

I ordered a Samsung MHL adapter from Amazon. It was $15, which was a good deal for an OE unit. I've been thinking about setting up a profile for Sixaxis to control the video player app I use. Are there any bluetooth remotes that anyone know of that would work easier?


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

stashtrey said:


> ^^^^^^
> 
> How big of monitor have you used it with so far?
> 
> Sent from me.


60" tv.


----------



## BionicPornMaker (Aug 21, 2011)

i use the MHL adapter on my 73' mitsubishi tv and works great


----------



## blaine07 (Jul 18, 2011)

Someone mentioned PS3 remote to use to start/stop & play control... is that already possible? Am I missing out on something here lol??

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

I just bought the one at the Verizon store and it came with all the cords and its long enough that I can use it from my couch its not comfortable or easy but it works.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Sep 27, 2011)

stashtrey said:


> ^^^^^^
> 
> How big of monitor have you used it with so far?
> 
> Sent from me.


I've used mine with my 118" projector screen. Works beautifully. Note that it seems to just straight mirror the screen, so even if you play a 1080p video, it'll down-res it to 720p. Haven't figured out if it's possible/how to make it mirror in 1080p

Also, since it's a projector, I don't have any problem with having to get up and go to the tv to do stuff. The projector is right above me, so the phone is right there.


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

blaine07 said:


> Someone mentioned PS3 remote to use to start/stop & play control... is that already possible? Am I missing out on something here lol??
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


There is an app called Sixaxis Controller in the Market. It allows you to set up controls from a Dualshock 3 or Sixaxis controller to emulate touchscreen presses. So, for instance, you can adjust the start button over the play button on your video player app and then press start to play/pause. It is nice because it allows you to setup a background for each profile, so you can take a screenshot of the app you wish to use, set it as the background for that profile, move the buttons to where you want them and save it under a name of your choosing. It takes a bit to get it right sometimes, but it is really rewarding. I've made profiles for Muffin Knight and Guerrilla Bob. I'm going to make myself a profile for Diceplayer today.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

MarcusMaximus said:


> I've used mine with my 118" projector screen. Works beautifully. Note that it seems to just straight mirror the screen, so even if you play a 1080p video, it'll down-res it to 720p. Haven't figured out if it's possible/how to make it mirror in 1080p
> 
> Also, since it's a projector, I don't have any problem with having to get up and go to the tv to do stuff. The projector is right above me, so the phone is right there.


Eh...the screen is 720p... So by definition, mirroring can't output a higher resolution. 
You could run it through a receiver that does upconversion though.


----------



## stanfna (Dec 20, 2011)

just a heads up for PS3 owners. i have the wireless keyboard for my controller. (link below) and I was able to pair it with my GN. it works great! i can control my GN from the couch while watching stuff on my 55".

http://www.amazon.co...3/dp/B001ENPDJA

it is not the most comfortable keyboard or mouse...but since I already had it, it saved me from buying this one...

http://www.amazon.co...id=3LJE8NH0BI0O

EDIT: post updated with the correct Amazon link. thanks esoomenona and error311 for pointing that out.


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

stanfna said:


> but since I already had it, it saved me from buying this one...
> 
> http://www.amazon.co...id=3LJE8NH0BI0O


Just a heads-up, but if you bought that one, you would have been disappointed. It is not bluetooth like your PS3 one.


----------



## error311 (Oct 14, 2011)

stanfna said:


> Just a heads-up, but if you bought that one, you would have been disappointed. It is not bluetooth like your PS3 one.


Actually they sell an bluetooth one exactly like the one posted above, I am actually using/holding it right now lol


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

error311 said:


> edit:
> 
> Actually they sell an bluetooth one exactly like the one posted above, I am actually using/holding it right now lol


Yeah, I came back to post that as well, as I found it during searching. You have to make sure to get the right one. But that link he posted specifically mentions it being 2.4GHz wireless, not bluetooth. Just search in Amazon for bluetooth mini keyboard and you can find the right one.


----------



## stanfna (Dec 20, 2011)

esoomenona said:


> Yeah, I came back to post that as well, as I found it during searching. You have to make sure to get the right one. But that link he posted specifically mentions it being 2.4GHz wireless, not bluetooth. Just search in Amazon for bluetooth mini keyboard and you can find the right one.


thanks for pointing that out...I updated the link in my post to prevent someone from buying the wrong one.


----------

